# Help with Wilcom Embroidery Studio e2



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm trying to create a circular monogram using the wizard with the initals AMR. I want it to look like style #12, but I cannot get the A to curve to the left. I want it to look like the icon for style #12. Is it a font issue? What font did they use on the icon?


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am sorry I can't help you, but I have had trouble with the monogram wizard in Wilcom in the past doing the same thing. Call Wilcom on Monday and get help from their tech support. Hopefully you can wait that long. I have purchased other monogram alphabets because I could not get the Wilcom to work correctly (but I did not call tech support).


----------



## delfius (Aug 28, 2012)

You probably want a different font for that style. Try "Columbo" or "Hobo" font, they got a curved "A" which might look better for a circular monogram.


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

You can do it by hand by pulling nodes.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

it's the font. try using other fonts to get it how you want it.


----------

